# Big Booms and Bad Busts



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

How many big booms and bad busts have you lived through? What was your experience? Right here and right now, looking back into past, what patterns do you recognize? The growth rate is low, unemployment is high, and the threat of inflation looms. I've been reading about an uptick in mergers and acquisitions of building material supply yards in Metro Statistical Areas. I've been reading about Mega Projects in Mega Regions on the drawing boards and in the works. I've been reading about the concerns of construction firms about "skilled labor shortages". Right here and right now, looking into the future, what do you see?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Going into the future, a couple examples of what I see:

http://www.technewsdaily.com/5056-future-building-materials.html

This one I've already posted previously, but don't know if you may have caught it:

http://www.3ders.org//articles/2014...ouses-appears-in-shanghai-built-in-a-day.html


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I see more bust than boom for laborers in the future unless you are diversified in skills. I've thought this since I got in the trades 25 years ago. I picked up as many systems skills as I could along the way and still try different things.
I've seen guys that are too specialized (only hang, finish, frame, or whatever) and sit too much waiting on work and others that take chances to broaden their skills who are always in demand.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Field General said:


> I've been reading about Mega Projects in Mega Regions on the drawing boards and in the works. I've been reading about the concerns of construction firms about "skilled labor shortages". Right here and right now, looking into the future, what do you see?


On the mega/'macro' side of things, and skilled labour shortages, a couple links as to the direction things seem to be going. One is an addition to the 3D printed structures link I already posted - where that company built their 100,000 sq. ft. commercial building in around a month, using their system as it now exists. They're still working on improving it further: http://www.businessinsider.co.id/th...inted-10-houses-in-a-day-2014-4/#.U3eJzulOWpo

USC's Contour Crafting is a little further along in some ways from that, but aren't moving things out into the field yet like the Chinese are doing: http://www.contourcrafting.org/


Another link has to do with nano metamaterials. A quote from the link's video transcript:

"I'd like you to imagine a world where the next generation airplanes are just as powerful as they are today,but they weigh as little as a toy airplane.Or imagine a world where you have this car that you drive home, and then when you get home,it's light enough where you would put it on the roof.I don't know why you would want to put a car on the roof,but you'd put it up somewhere. And the last example I'd like to show you is imagine a world where the Golden Gate Bridge, or any bridge that you'd like to construct, the entire overall amount of materials that are used for this construction could fit in the palm of your hand. And this sounds a little bit like science fiction, right? Well, we think that we figured outa way how we possibly can bring this world closer to reality. And what I'd like to do now is to show you how.So what we do is we combine the concepts of architectural design, material science, and nanotechnology to introduce the concept of architecture into the material creation."

If they can viably come anywhere close to that.........I'm betting they will, and maybe in the not too distant future. Too many $, environmental issues, ....... involved.

http://www.allreadable.com/vid/solv...-architechted-nano-metamaterials-2532678.html


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Conversations with representatives of major board manufacturers and distributors produce a common response to this question, "When do you see the economy coming back?": Come back and talk to us in six months."

Who are you talking to about the economy? What are they saying? What are you seeing? What is your sense of all things economy related? What do you think those "things" are?


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I see more bust than boom for laborers in the future unless you are diversified in skills. I've thought this since I got in the trades 25 years ago. I picked up as many systems skills as I could along the way and still try different things.
> I've seen guys that are too specialized (only hang, finish, frame, or whatever) and sit too much waiting on work and others that take chances to broaden their skills who are always in demand.


We got spoiled during the 90s boom and only wanted to hang. Now we're paying for that. Time to evolve............


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

JustMe said:


> On the mega/'macro' side of things, and skilled labour shortages, a couple links as to the direction things seem to be going. One is an addition to the 3D printed structures link I already posted - where that company built their 100,000 sq. ft. commercial building in around a month, using their system as it now exists. They're still working on improving it further: http://www.businessinsider.co.id/th...inted-10-houses-in-a-day-2014-4/#.U3eJzulOWpo
> 
> USC's Contour Crafting is a little further along in some ways from that, but aren't moving things out into the field yet like the Chinese are doing: http://www.contourcrafting.org/
> 
> ...


3D Printing Technology is still just automated component production ... there are still a lot of puzzle pieces that have to be put together by human hearts, minds, and hands.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

evolve991 said:


> We got spoiled during the 90s boom and only wanted to hang. Now we're paying for that. Time to evolve............


Some did, some didn't. Some are, some aren't.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Field General said:


> 3D Printing Technology is still just automated component production ... there are still a lot of puzzle pieces that have to be put together by human hearts, minds, and hands.


Right now I'm thinking True in some instances, maybe not so much in others. Depends on how strong the desires, intelligence and hands are, I'm thinking. In the case of the Chinese, 10 2,000+ sq. ft structures in one day, using one printer, is what really sets their result apart. Along with a $ tag of under 5,000.00 for each - although they need things like finishing - so hybrid systems to complete them, at least for now.
Another article said that they were in the process of setting up materials recycling depots throughout China, to gather material for more of such building in China.

Another one I came across a bit ago, about how New York was maybe looking to use 3D for rebuilding their waterfront, with an estimated savings of up to 3 billion: http://www.3dprinter.net/rebuilding-new-yorks-waterfront-with-the-d-shape-3d-printer

Then there's the 4D printing, that's also growing in abilities: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/Objects-That-Change-Shape-On-Their-Own-180951449/

Going back to your original question of "I've been reading about the concerns of construction firms about "skilled labor shortages". Right here and right now, looking into the future, what do you see", 3 & 4D are versions of what I see. What a person considers doing about it, if anything........ For myself, I reserved a few domain names a bit ago that deal with macro size 3D printing, and some that can cover the 4D as well, if necessary. One project that I'm looking to do something with, with my company.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> We got spoiled during the 90s boom and only wanted to hang. Now we're paying for that. Time to evolve............





Field General said:


> Some did, some didn't. Some are, some aren't.


I've lived through It so far! I think I'll just stick with what I know .:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> I've lived through It so far! I think I'll just stick with what I know .:thumbsup:


Fortunate is the man who is satisfied with his lot in life.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

I keep hearing about these skilled labor shortages and I look around on the job, most everyone is late 30s-early 50s. 

Im in my mid 20s and beyond a laborer or a couple of helpers im usually the youngest on the job. _My_ helpers are usually older than me.. hell in 15-20 years Ive got no idea who is going to be building this stuff aside from myself!! Even among the other trades young guys are few and far between. And a VERY few of the young guys left are white. Or any other race than hispanic for that matter. 

I am however very thankful for my diverse skill set due to where I am located regionally. The term "sheetrocker" is used loosely around here as it means door guy, ceiling guy, steel framer, FRP guy, carpenter, and sometimes millworker. Hell we even hump a little rock! I am competent in all of these fields and it gives me the confidence that I could damn near survive any recession and stay working . I am also taking on any patches and firetape I can in an attempt to diversify my skill set further. A few have made mention of diversifying their skill set , in Texas and a number of southern states we had to do that a LONG time ago or we'd starve. Most of the shackers out here hang, finish, prime and paint. ALL the finishers are finishers/painters.. its cutthroat but I am not scared . 3D printing has a LONG way to go before it can hurt the commercial end too much and im getting ready for the other threats.. im learning fluent spanish!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

nodnarb said:


> 3D printing has a LONG way to go before it can hurt the commercial end too much and im getting ready for the other threats.. im learning fluent spanish!!!


Lots I could say on what might move 3D along faster than many think. Like how some important patents are starting to expire, which will open them up to anyone being able to use them, for micro and more macro printing. Or that the traditional R&D, mfg. and supply pipelines are 'flattening' more to being platforms - don't need the pipeline systems as much, which will speed up things - and that a lot more people are involved in creating and making things, and sharing what they learn and have created.

For myself, I might think of starting with something like translucent concrete - something more decorative, that can be done without building approvals - and go from there. I still have to find out how the applicator heads and material delivery systems I have might work for something like that.
http://3dprintingtimes.com/transparent-selfcleaning-concrete-3d-printable/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Another link has to do with nano metamaterials. A quote from the link's video transcript:
> 
> "I'd like you to imagine a world where the next generation airplanes are just as powerful as they are today,but they weigh as little as a toy airplane.Or imagine a world where you have this car that you drive home, and then when you get home,it's light enough where you would put it on the roof.I don't know why you would want to put a car on the roof,but you'd put it up somewhere. And the last example I'd like to show you is imagine a world where the Golden Gate Bridge, or any bridge that you'd like to construct, the entire overall amount of materials that are used for this construction could fit in the palm of your hand. And this sounds a little bit like science fiction, right? Well, we think that we figured outa way how we possibly can bring this world closer to reality. And what I'd like to do now is to show you how.So what we do is we combine the concepts of architectural design, material science, and nanotechnology to introduce the concept of architecture into the material creation."
> 
> ...


Looks like they may have pushed the 3D nano-metamaterials construction further: http://nextbigfuture.com/2014/06/nanotruss-for-super-lightweight-and.html

Skyscrapers to the skies, elevators to space? Maybe even Really lightweight board, mud?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Fortunate is the man who is satisfied with his lot in life.


If history repeats itself ..It will be another 25-30 years before we see another boom like this last one. By that time..It won't matter to me!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Field General said:


> 3D Printing Technology is still just automated component production ... there are still a lot of puzzle pieces that have to be put together by human hearts, minds, and hands.


Bringing things up-to-date a bit as to where more 'macro' size 3D printing and construction is at, something I came across today:

BetAbram to release 3D house printer for €12,000 in July/August 2014

http://www.3ders.org/articles/20140526-betabram-to-release-3d-house-printer-in-july-august-2014.html

The hardware is there now for doing a lot of macro 3D printing beyond what they're already doing. It seems software is more the soft spot, weak point. With the push on by such as Google and GirlsWhoCode.com for more to be involved in software development, that should move things along faster.


----------

